# Pre-order: ReyLight LAN Mokume Gane AA/14500 flashlight



## hbk_rey (Jan 23, 2018)

Pre-order: LAN Mokume. Limited 200pcs. Each will have an unique number (engraved on the bamboo box, don't want anything to destroy the flashlight body)
300$, You may send paypal now: [email protected]


#001-200. first payment will get 001, second gets 002,........etc. Someone might chose their lucky number as well.
Registered airmail shipping with tracking number is free, usually takes 2-3 weeks.
Please add 20$ for DHL shipping, 4-7 days.
Production will start after Chinese New Year holiday, March-1st. Est. delivery is middle April.


Spec:
Material: Mokume Gane
Nichia 219C 4000k 90CRI LED
Reverse polarity protection
LVP (low voltage protection) for Li-ion battery
Temperature control to avoid overheating problems
Anti-reflective coated lens
Aluminum alloy orange peel reflector
Easy clicky switch operation
Tail-stand capability
Pocket clip 
Dimensions: 3.8 x 0.8 in (9.7 x 2.1 cm)
Weight: 3.8 oz (109 g) without battery
Spare O-rings 
Use 1*AA/14500 battery 
10 tritium slot (addtional 60$ for 10, I will install them in no charge)
3 around the head, 1 at switch button. 
6 around the tail. (You might add 10$ to chose a custom service to double it to 12 pcs, so 16pcs in total)
4 modes, starts at moon by default. 8 quick taps will activate the memory function, taps again to turn off memory.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 23, 2018)

# taken.
001
018
021
009
011
002
007
055 
066
004
200
99
88
111
008


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 23, 2018)

Incorrectly, I thought Mokume Gane was specificallly Gold (Au) and Silver (Ag), but obviously at your stated price, that is not the case. Is the Mokume Gane in your attractive new offering Copper (Cu) and Brass (Cu3Zn2)? or something else?

Alas, Christmas mugs me every year, and I cannot afford any new lights for some time. In such a limited offering, I bet this will sell out fast. I love the petal design on the clip!

Thanks ReyLight!


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 23, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> Incorrectly, I thought Mokume Gane was specificallly Gold (Au) and Silver (Ag), but obviously at your stated price, that is not the case. Is the Mokume Gane in your attractive new offering Copper (Cu) and Brass (Cu3Zn2)? or something else?
> 
> Alas, Christmas mugs me every year, and I cannot afford any new lights for some time. In such a limited offering, I bet this will sell out fast. I love the petal design on the clip!
> 
> Thanks ReyLight!



Copper and brass. Thanks.


----------



## jankowiak (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,after brass , Ti , little copper ,Mokume Gane I just want to know what laze ahead frond you it will be BITCHEN.


----------



## pc_light (Jan 23, 2018)

hbk_rey said:


> Copper and brass. Thanks.


Hi Rey, curious how these will patina? Or will they be coated to preserve look?


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 23, 2018)

pc_light said:


> Hi Rey, curious how these will patina? Or will they be coated to preserve look?


They will not be coated, but in vacuum packing. They will patina in the air in one or two days. 
BTY. #10 taken, here is a updated list:

123456789101112131516171821222324252932334244495566697780868899100111113188200


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks very nice! Is the clip removeable?

Eric


----------



## pc_light (Jan 23, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Looks very nice! Is the clip removeable?
> 
> Eric


I have the Lan Ti and it's clip is removeable, so presumably this one is too.

I'm wondering if Rey would consider something like this which I might be less inclined to remove?


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 23, 2018)

pc_light said:


> I have the Lan Ti and it's clip is removeable, so presumably this one is too.
> 
> I'm wondering if Rey would consider something like this which I might be less inclined to remove?



Clip is removeable. The longer clip looks good, thanks.


----------



## Makashera (Mar 13, 2018)

is this preorder still going? interested


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 14, 2018)

Makashera said:


> is this preorder still going? interested


Yes, there are some left.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 8, 2018)

This is a great looking light. In general, I'm not a huge fan of clips unless I think that they add something to the light. Could you show a picture of the light without the clip please? I'm interested to know if there's a little gap between the tail and the body without the clip when they are screwed together and how this looks. Thanks.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 15, 2018)

Have these began to ship yet and is there any spots left for the pre-order pricing?


----------



## pc_light (Jun 16, 2018)

jdboy said:


> Have these began to ship yet and is there any spots left for the pre-order pricing?



From Reylight on another forum -


> Sorry, I forgot to update the number, the first 50 were gone long ago.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 16, 2018)

pc_light said:


> From Reylight on another forum -



Thanks for this info! I'm trying to pick one of these up for a buddy of mine but seems like communication is limited on here.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 20, 2018)

jdboy said:


> Thanks for this info! I'm trying to pick one of these up for a buddy of mine but seems like communication is limited on here.



Sorry for late reply. Somehow there is notification for the thread I sub'd. Can pm me.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 22, 2018)

hbk_rey said:


> Sorry for late reply. Somehow there is notification for the thread I sub'd. Can pm me.



Payment sent and I'll PM as well.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 23, 2018)

jdboy said:


> Payment sent and I'll PM as well.



Thanks.


----------

